# Chief Architect



## Ryzach (Nov 3, 2012)

So I finally bit the bullet and purchased Chief Architect interior. Any helpful words of advice for this Newbie? Thanks!


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, join the ChiefTalk forum,

HERE,

Very helpful group.

Andy.


----------



## Ryzach (Nov 3, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Yes, join the ChiefTalk forum,
> 
> HERE,
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

